# Garantie-Übernahme-Karstadt Quelle Versicherungen



## Adele (2 Dezember 2009)

Vielleicht sehe ich ja mal wieder weiße Mäuse, aber ich habe ein Garantie-Übernahme-Angebot bekommen, das mir doch zu denken gibt, obwohl es sich im so genannten seriösen Rahmen bewegt. Mir aber den Eindruck verschafft, dass hier noch mal versucht wird, ordentlich Geld abzuschöpfen. Interessanterweise unterzeichnet vom Insolvenzverwalter der abgestürzten Firma Quelle.

Folgender großherziger Originaltext, voraussichtlich Standartbrief, mit zusätzlich bei gelegten Gerätedaten, ist bei mir, die ich bei Quelle Mitte letzten Jahres einen E-Herd gekauft habe (Garantie bs 2011), eingegangen.

Sehr geehrte Fr. xxxxx

Sie haben vor einiger Zeit ein Privileg-Gerät erworben. Dieser Kauf war mit einer Hersteller-Garantie verbunden. Doch wie sie inzwischen wahrscheinlich aus der Presse erfahren haben, können bei der Insolvenz eines Unternehmens die Ansprüche aus der Hersteller-Garantie nicht mehr geltend gemacht werden. (Hab ich nirgendwo in der Presse gelesen). Im Zuge der Insolvenzabwicklung des Quelle Versandhandels sind wir um Schadensbegrenzung für treue Kunden bemüht. Deshalb haben wir uns an den Partner KarstadtQuelle-Verscherungen gewandt.  

"Sind KarstadtQuelle Versicherungen nicht auch von der Insolvenz betroffen?" fragen Sie sich jetzt vielleicht. Die Antwort darauf ist ein klares "Nein." Zwar liegen die Wurzeln des Unternehmens bei Quelle und Karstadt. Als inzwischen 100%ige ERGO-Tochter sind KarstadtQuelle-Versicherungen jedoch von der Quelle-Insolvenz und Arcandor-Krise in keiner Weise betroffen. 

Ich bin froh Ihnen mitteilen zu können, dass KarstadtQuelle-Versicherungen sofort reagiert habenund  aufgrund ihrer jahrzehntelangen Verbundenheit mit dem Quelle-Konzern eine eigens für diesen Fall geschaffene Lösung entwickelt haben. Für den geringen Einmal-Betrag von 31, 50 € - dies entspricht nur 1, 50 € im Monat - erhalten Sie mit sofortigem Beginn den gewohnten Garantieschutz. Die GARANTIE-ÜBERNAHME umfasst anfallende Reperaturkosten, die durch Material-, Konstruktions-, Produktions- oder Werkstattfehler entstehen - bis zum Ende der regulären Hersteller-Garantie.   

Dieses Angebot gilt bis zum 31. 12. 2009. Die Entscheidung liegt bei Ihnen. Als Insolvenz-Verwalter spreche ich keine Empfehlungen aus. Doch Tatsache ist, dass bereits eine einzige Reparatur sehr kostspielig sein kann. Das bitte ich Sie zu bedenken.

Freundliche Grüße Dr. K. xxxx

Ist doch nett, oder???????

Wenn man bedenkt, wie viele Leute vermutlich Elektrogeräte unterschiedlicher Preisklassen- von der Kaffeemaschine bis zum Riesenfernseher gekauft haben, zuletzt noch beim Quelle-Ausverkauf mit verbilligten Preisen, dürfte die Zahlungsbereitschaft der "treuen Kunden" insgesamt ein nettes Sümmchen einbringen. Wobei hier ja mit der Sorge der Kunden gespielt wird, anfallende Reparaturkosten nicht mehr bezahlen zu können. Neben der Möglichkeit, noch einmal Geld in die Kassen des maroden Konzerns zu spülen halte ich das Schreiben mit für ein  Lockangebot zur Kunden-Neuanwerbung der ERGO-Versicherung. Wenn auch die Garantie und die Zahlungspflicht am Geräte-Garantieende erlischt, wid es ERGO sicher nicht dabei belassen, sondern jenen, schon mal registrierten Kunden, vermutlich zahlreiche weitere "attraktive" Versicherungs-Angebote offerieren. Dumm ist dabei nur, dass der Kunde im Schadensfall so oder so erst einmal beweisen muss, dass der Schaden nicht durch Bedienungsfehler etc. entstanden ist. Und dass es eigentlich mit Wegfall des Konzerns auch keine entsprechenden Service-Center mehr gibt, die gewöhnlich Ansprechpartner für Schäden sind. Wohin also mit einem defekten Gerät? Ich glaube kaum, dass ERGO eine Reperatur-Rechnung eines konzernfremden Elektrikers akzeptieren wird.

Irgendwie halte ich dieses Angebot für eine geschickt aufgemachte Geld- und Adressabschöpfung, auch, weil so eindriglich auf die hohen Kosten einer anfallenden Reparatur verwiesen wird.


----------



## Reducal (2 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Garantie-Übernahme-Karstadt Quelle Versicherungen*



Adele schrieb:


> > ... Hersteller-Garantie nicht mehr geltend gemacht werden.
> 
> 
> (Hab ich nirgendwo in der Presse gelesen).


Oh doch, darüber hatte man auch im Radio rege informiert.


Adele schrieb:


> > Als inzwischen 100%ige ERGO-Tochter sind KarstadtQuelle-Versicherungen jedoch von der Quelle-Insolvenz und Arcandor-Krise in keiner Weise betroffen.


Die Versicherung macht immerhin aktuell Werbung im TV und das lässt den Rückschluss zu, dass das wohl stimmt.


----------



## Adele (2 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Garantie-Übernahme-Karstadt Quelle Versicherungen*

Muss ich jetzt davon ausgehen, dass hier alles Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen ist, der Versicherer nur als verflichtende Brücke zwischen dem Insolvenzverwalter und dem Kunden steht?

Noch ein kleiner Link zum Thema.

http://www.netzwelt.de/news/80068-karstadt-quelle-kunden-beachten.html


----------



## Heiko (2 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Garantie-Übernahme-Karstadt Quelle Versicherungen*

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, guckt der Kunde prinzipiell bei Gewährleistungsreparaturen in die Röhre, da sein Ansprechpartner eigentlich der Händler ist. Insofern klingt das doch schon irgendwie seriös. Dass die das den Kunden nicht schenken, ist ja auch klar.


----------



## Adele (2 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Garantie-Übernahme-Karstadt Quelle Versicherungen*

Vielleicht sollte ich ja doch zur Abwechslung mal den Wirtschaftsteil meiner Tageszeitung genauer lesen oder öfter fern sehen, um jede Werbung mitzubekommen.. Aber betr. der Auftritte diverser Versicherungen im Fernsehen tu ich mich dennoch schwer. Wenn mir eine Firma dort kund tun will, dass Kühe lila sind und Karnickel große grüne Eier legen, glaube ich auch weiterhin nicht an die pure Selbstlosigkeit und die große Liebe zum Menschen. Wobei sich mir trotzdem die Frage stellt, wo denn die gut versicherten Kunden mit ihren defekten Geräten hin sollen, wenn es keine entsprechenden Service-Center mehr gibt.

Aber vielleicht bin ich ja nur deshalb misstrauisch, weil ich zu viel in diesem Forum gestöbert habe.....


----------



## Heiko (2 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Garantie-Übernahme-Karstadt Quelle Versicherungen*

Im Prinzip steckt in den Geräten doch überall die gleiche Technik. Ein Techniker einer anderen Firma wird das sicherlich auch reparieren können. Evtl. hat die Versicherung mit einem Dienstleister einen Wartungsvertrag abgeschlossen, der im Gegenzug entsprechende Ersatzteile vorrätig hält.


----------



## Adele (2 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Garantie-Übernahme-Karstadt Quelle Versicherungen*

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...................


----------



## Teleton (2 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Garantie-Übernahme-Karstadt Quelle Versicherungen*

Hier kann man sich den Leistungsumfang ansehen:
https://www.garantie-uebernahme.de/leistungen.php

Warum ich den älteren Kram eines pleitegegangenen Ladens noch für richtig Geld versichern sollte ist mir nicht einsichtig. Wenns kaputt ist wirds halt weggeworfen und ein neues Gebrauchtgerät angeschafft. Das Angebot welches ich gesehen habe: Waschmaschine 2 Jahre alt ursprünglich mit Fünfjahresgarantie, Neupreis 300,- Versicherung 54,- . 
Die Kiste ist doch heute schon keine 200,- mehr wert. Da dann 25% des Wertes als Prämie? Und mich dann noch rumprügeln müssen, ob die Reparatur tatsächlich auf einen 





> # Material-
> # Konstruktions-
> # Produktions-
> oder
> # Werkstattfehlern


zurückzuführen ist?Nee, danke


Was ich viel spannender finde, warum hat die Versicherung als fremde Firma sämtliche Daten von Privileg/Quellekunden?


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Garantie-Übernahme-Karstadt Quelle Versicherungen*

Hallo zusammen,

also - KarstadtQuelle Versicherungen AG akzeptiert auch jede freie Fachwerkstatt, bei der Abrechnung eines eventuellen Schadens.

Grundsätzlich erhält die KQV die Adressen nur, wenn sich diese für die Garantie-Übernahme entscheiden. Die, die keine abschliessen, bei denen kommen keine Daten zur KQV.

PS: Für nächstes Jahr sind immer noch Neueinstellungen bei KQV geplant, zwar nicht mehr soviele aktuell, aber dennoch einige geplant.

Und der neue Name ab Februar:  ERGO Direkt Versicherungen !

Alles klar !

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 21:09:24 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 21:04:08 ----------

...kleine Anmerkung noch !  Ich kenne da einige Leute, daher weiss ich das definitiv !

Und mal erhrlich: Kommt grössere Reparatur bei einer Waschmaschine bist Du bei 200-300 EUR - dem entgegen ist ein monatlicher Beitrag von 1,50 für die restliche Laufzeit doch ok - 

Also ich finde das gut, was die da machen !

Bis denn.....


----------



## Adele (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Garantie-Übernahme-Karstadt Quelle Versicherungen*

Ich würde ja gerne an das Gute im Menschen glauben...

---Grundsätzlich erhält die KQV die Adressen nur, wenn sich diese für die Garantie-Übernahme entscheiden. Die, die keine abschliessen, bei denen kommen keine Daten zur KQV.---

Ob die Daten an ERGO weitergegeben werden oder nicht, war aus dem Schreiben nicht zu ersehen. Vielleicht handelt es sich ja eher um ein Aktivieren der Daten, die bei der KarstadtQuelle-Versicherung bereits vorhanden sind.... Denn über irgendeine Versicherung musste ja auch der Quelle-Konzern Schadensersatzansprüche abwickeln können.

 Liebe Foren-Juristen, klärt mich da bitte mal auf. 

Ein wenig stutzig macht mich bei den, von teleton geposteten Vertragsbedingungen auch, dass einerseits Reperaturen von Fachbetrieben akzeptiert werden und Fahrtkosten nur für Großgeräte erstattet werden--

-- was macht denn der Käufer seiner hyperteuren Kaffeemaschine? --


-- Reparatur-Kosten und Fahrtkosten werden jedoch nur erstattet, wenn die Arbeiten durch eine Fachwerkstatt ausgeführt wurden --


Andererseits aber konkret auf den neuen Vertragspartner -Profectis - verwiesen wird, 

-- Bei Eintritt eines Schadenfalls wenden Sie sich bitte direkt an den Profectis Technischen Kundendienst, der den Schaden behebt und die Schaden-Regulierung für Sie mit uns vornimmt. --- 

dessen "bundesweite Standorte" sich lediglich in vier Städten befinden. 

Und was mich doch verwundert ist, dass es gar nicht möglich ist, den einmaligen Betrag ganz normal zu überweisen, sondern dass vom Interessenten von vorneheriein die Bankverbindung für eine Einzugsermächtigung eingefordert wird. Wieso eine Einzugsermächtigung für einen Einzelbetrag? 

Nennt mich gerne einen Erbsenzähler, der sich über legale Möglichkeiten aufregt. Aber in meinen Augen ist das Ganze weiterhin eine Art Gelddruckmaschine mit dem vergleichsweise kleinen Risiko, tatsächlich für Schadensersatzforderungen aufkommen zu müssen.

Das war' s von mir zum Thema.... Wat' n Glück, ne..


----------



## Teleton (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Garantie-Übernahme-Karstadt Quelle Versicherungen*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich kenne da einige Leute, daher weiss ich das definitiv !


Das glaube ich wohl, dass Du mit einigen Leute von KQV ganz dicke bist. Wie bist Du eigentlich auf diesen Beitrag gestossen?



> Und mal erhrlich: Kommt grössere Reparatur bei einer Waschmaschine bist Du bei 200-300 EUR -


Eben das ist in der Regel mehr als der Zeitwert, genau deswegen investiere ich doch nicht mehr in ein Gerät einer Billigmarke die pleite ist, nichtmals 50 Euro für eine Versicherung. Bei einem Schaden fliegt das Privilegding auf den Müll, für 200,- bis 300,- Euro bekomme ich schon ein gutes gebrauchtes Markengerät mit einem Jahr Gewährleistung.



> dem entgegen ist ein monatlicher Beitrag von 1,50 für die restliche Laufzeit doch ok -


Im Schadensfall ist der Versicherungsbeitrag immer billig. Wenn nix passiert ist die Kohle futsch. 
Aber das muss jeder selbst wissen ob er sich gegen alles -auch Waschmaschinenversagen- versichern will.



> Also ich finde das gut, was die da machen !


Ich finde es nicht gut. Bekommt der Insoverwalter was für die Masse, wenn er seine Empfehlung abgibt? Oder freut er sich nur weil weniger Forderungen wegen nicht erbrachter Gewährleistung angemeldet werden? Was natürlich schön für die Gläubiger ist, dass diese nun den Schaden der nicht erbrachten Gewährleistung für die Forderungsanmeldung im Inso besser beziffern können.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Garantie-Übernahme-Karstadt Quelle Versicherungen*

Is das überhaupt rechtens? Wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe wird Quelle von Karstadt-Quelle-Versicherung übernommen. Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, daß dann auch sämtliche Verträge übernommen werden müssen. Unter anderem auch Kaufverträge die ich mit, in diesem Falle, Quelle abgeschlossen habe. Also, sollte ich dann auch bei dem neuen Inhaber volle kostenfreie Garantie haben. Oder??


----------



## Teleton (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Garantie-Übernahme-Karstadt Quelle Versicherungen*



> Wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe wird Quelle von Karstadt-Quelle-Versicherung übernommen.


Habe ich nirgens gelesen. Nur die Marke Privileg ist wohl verkauft worden (an Otto).
Aus der Insolvenzmasse kann im übrigen unbelastet erworben.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Garantie-Übernahme-Karstadt Quelle Versicherungen*

Auch mich hat dieses Garantie-Übernahme-Angebot für einen Elektro-Herd erreicht.
Auch ich frage mich, ob das rechtens ist.
Küchen-Quelle (und ein Elektro-Einbau-Herd gehört doch wohl zu diesem Bereich) soll doch
erhalten bleiben bzw. von jemanden übernommen werden. Müsste der Übernehmende denn nicht die Garantie-Ansprüche mit übernehmen ??


----------



## Teleton (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Garantie-Übernahme-Karstadt Quelle Versicherungen*

Nöö, das ist ja genau der Trick bei einer Insolvenz. Die Käufer erwerben unbelastet und der Kaufpreis kommt in den großen Topf für die Gläubiger. Dazu gehören auch die Gläubiger denen noch Gewährleistung zusteht.

Möglicherweise macht der Neuerwerber ja Kulanzangebote um den Ruf des frisch erworbenen Ladens nicht zu ruinieren. Darauf würde ich aber nicht hoffen.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Garantie-Übernahme-Karstadt Quelle Versicherungen*

Vielleicht hilft das ein wenig gegen die Verwirrung, die Verbraucherzentrale hat sich auch zu Wort gemeldet:

http://www.worms.de/deutsch/rathaus...g_Quelle-Geraete.php?navtext=Stadtnachrichten

Es gibt aber noch weitere Anbieter dieser Garantie-Versicherung, die teurer sind und weiterlaufen, wenn man nicht rechtzeitig kündigt:
http://www.premiumpresse.de/elektrofachhandel-bietet-geraeteschutz-fuer-quelle-kunden-PR632134.html


----------



## webwatcher (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Garantie-Übernahme-Karstadt Quelle Versicherungen*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft das ein wenig gegen die Verwirrung, die Verbraucherzentrale hat sich auch zu Wort gemeldet:


....


> Zwar gelten die Herstellergarantien nach dem Buchstaben des Gesetzes weiter, nach der Insolvenz sind sie aber praktisch wertlos.* „Es ist schon erstaunlich, dass hier offensichtlich die Pleite genutzt wird, um noch einen schnellen Euro zu verdienen“,* kritisiert M. W., Versicherungsexperte der Verbraucherzentrale. Er hält eine Garantieversicherung nicht für wichtig, denn die Kosten für eine mögliche Gerätereparatur sind zwar ärgerlich, treiben den Eigentümer aber im Normalfall nicht in den finanziellen Ruin. „Nur wer eine Reparatur nicht selbst bezahlen kann, sollte über einen Abschluss nachdenken“, so W..


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Garantie-Übernahme-Karstadt Quelle Versicherungen*

....also ich meine, wer das abschliessen will, ist ne gute Sache....wer nicht will, auch ok - zu den Experten-Ratschlägen, wenn ich mir die ansehe, sagt auch der eine gut, der andere schlecht - sind halt auch nur einzelne Meinungen - prinzipell kanns halt wirklich passieren, dass die Waschmaschine nach 4 Monaten nicht mehr geht (Montagsgerät) - was dann ? - so mit der Versicherung bekomme ich den Kaufpreis zurück, wenn das nicht mehr repariert werden kann - hab mir das auch mal auf der Homepage angesehen und dass die das nicht umsonst machen können, ist mir klar- sicher für einen Toaster würd ich das auch nicht machen, für ein teures Gerät aber auf alle Fälle für den Preis -


----------



## webwatcher (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Garantie-Übernahme-Karstadt Quelle Versicherungen*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> prinzipell kanns halt wirklich passieren, dass die Waschmaschine nach 4 Monaten nicht mehr geht (Montagsgerät) - was dann ?


Montagsgeräte bleiben auch nach der Reparatur Montagsgeräte und die Folgereparaturen? Sollte man sich besser gleich ein besseres Fabrikat kaufen. 

Das Thema ist jetzt genug diskutiert und  vor allem genug  beworben worden.
 ( anonym)

EOT

PS: Der Insolvenzverwalter  https://www.garantie-uebernahme.de/impressum.php


----------



## harilo (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Garantie-Übernahme-Karstadt Quelle Versicherungen*

genau Adele, ich hab auch so´n Schreiben gekriegt und hatte kein gutes Gefühl dabei. für den einmaligen Schnäppchenpreis von 51 € wollen die meine bereits 3 Jahre alte Waschmaschine nachversichern. Warum sollen die unsere alten Geräte nachversichern?  Die gehen doch in der Tat in aller Regel nach der Versicherungszeit kaputt. Sollen das derartige Gutmenschen sein? Kann ich auch nicht glauben. Mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir  - laß die Finger davon und geh für die 51 Mäuse lieber mit Deinem Liebsten Essen. 
Meine alte Mutter hat nun aber auch von Neckermann so ein ähnliches Schreiben gekriegt. Da ist im Fuß aber eine ganz ausgefallene Versicherungsgesellschaft genannt, die sich der Anschlußgarantie für die Waschmaschine meiner Mutter annehmen will: Domestic  General Insurance PLC Versicherungsgesellschaft (na wem das nicht exotisch genug ist, um die Alarmglocken läuten zu lassen...), Hauptbevollmächtigter Manfred Hook in Wiesbaden. Seltsamerweise ist der Sitz Wimbledon - sorry, daß ich so unwissend bin, aber ist Wimbledon nicht in Großbritannien?
Habe mal gegoogelt nach dieser Firma und außer Selbstbeweihräucherung und Stellenangeboten nichts negatives gefunden. bin allerdings bei der 10. Seite bei Google weggebrochen, hat mir dann gelangt. Das heißt schlußendlich aber nicht, daß diese Nachversicherungsfirmen OK sind, das heißt schlicht nur, daß dieses Modell vermutlich so neu ist, daß noch keine negativen Erfahrungen vorliegen. Ich möchte nun meiner Mom abraten, auf dieses Angebot einzugehen. Hat schon irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Art von "Angeboten"? Is mir schon klar, daß ich hiermit auch Trolle auf den Plan rufe, aber was solls, besser ein angebot verpaßt als reingefallen. Wenn es denen ernst ist mit dem angebot, haben die auch noch bis nach dem 31.12.09 dafür Zeit. Liebe Grüße an Alle hier im Forum, Harilo


----------



## webwatcher (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Garantie-Übernahme-Karstadt Quelle Versicherungen*

aus aktuellem Anlass 
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-sh.de/UNIQ126037938509030/link652731A.html


> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein
> 08.12.2009
> Man will ihr Bestes – garantiert?
> ...
> ...


----------



## harilo (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Garantie-Übernahme-Karstadt Quelle Versicherungen*

sorry, mein Beitrag ist noch nicht zu sehen, Korrektur: das Angebot zur Nach-Garantie kam von Bauknecht, nicht von Neckermann. sorry, war wohl bissi durcheinander. Schön Abend noch, Ilona


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Garantie-Übernahme-Karstadt Quelle Versicherungen*

nun, gut, auch ich habe dieses angebot erhalten...

meine waschmaschine hab ich nun etwas über zwei jahre, und seit einigen tagen spinnt sie beim programm-ablauf...
gut, die müssen ja nicht wissen das der "schaden" schon bestand bevor ich die versicherung abgeschlossen habe, allerdings komm ich nicht ganz mit.
wenn ich es aber richtig verstanden habe, muss ich die kosten für die reperatur sowieso vorstrecken, dann bei der versicherung die rechnung einreichen und bei bedarf kommt auch noch ein gutachter vorbei, der sich die defekten teile erstmal genauer ansieht....klingt für mich sehr seltsam und hab den verdacht, dass ich am ende wahrscheinlich sowieso auf den kosten sitzenbleibe...
ist zwar alles sehr ärgerlich, aber ich glaube ich werde die versicherung nicht abschliessen und mir lieber demnächst eine neue waschmaschine kaufen, somit hab ich eben für eine waschmaschine über 500€ in den sand gesetzt und meine raten sind noch nicht einmal abbezahlt, nach der ersten reperatur folgt aber, wie die erfahrung zeigt, meist schnell die zweite, dann die dritte, die vierte, usw. und am ende komm ich mit einer neuen maschien doch günstiger weg, wenn ich mir nicht sicher sein kann, dass die garantie wirklich besteht!


----------



## harilo (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Garantie-Übernahme-Karstadt Quelle Versicherungen*

ja mit dem Beitrag von der Verbraucherzentrale bin ich ja nun so klug, als wie zuvor - ich armer Thor! Da weiß man noch immer nicht, ob die Versicherung dann im Ernsfall auch zahlt - was ja der Sinn jeder Versicherung ist. Ich hatte ehemals ja bei Qelle schon rund 50 Euro mehr bezahlt, für eine Garantieverlängerung von ursprünglich drei auf fünf Jahre. Und nun soll ich nochmal soviel drauflegen, damit die ehemals versprochene und bereits bezahlte Garantie nun auch greift. Wenn das alles so rechtens ist, und die Versicherung auch zahlt, und nicht bis dahin auch nur pleite geht oder mir alle Jahre wieder ein "Schäppchenangebot" zusendet mit dem Tenor: wir können zwar die bereits bezahlte Garantie nicht leisten, aber wenn Sie jetzt nochmal zahlen, DANN aber..., dann wäre ja in der Tat nicht einzuwenden. Aber welche Sicherheit hat man denn als Kunde bzw. Versicherungsnehmer, daß das nicht wieder in die Hose geht, bzw. man auf diese Weise Stück für Stück am Ende das Gerät über diese "Versicherungs-Nach-Schüsse" gleich nochmal bezahlt oder aber, was viel schlimmer wäre, ich hätte dann schon mehr als 100 € mehr bezahlt (was 1/3 des Gerätepreises ausmacht) und bei einer Reparatur zahlt die Versicherung dann vielleicht nicht!? Oh mann, vielleicht :cry: zähl´ich´s an den Knöpfen ab, was ich nun mache. Ich kann mir weder eine teure Reparatur, noch ein neues Gerät leisten. 
Ach ja, gibt es nun schon irgendwelche Erkenntniss über diese exotische Versicherungsgesellschaft "Domestic & General Insurance PLC Versicherungsgesellschaft", die nach Ablauf der Herstellergarantie (die aber erst 08/2011 abläuft) für ein weiteres Jahr danach, jetzt schon versichern will??


----------



## Adele (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Garantie-Übernahme-Karstadt Quelle Versicherungen*

@Harilo
Was etwa diese „Domestic General Insurance PLC Versicherungsgesellschaft“ angeht, gehe ich einfach mal davon aus, dass es sich hier um eine Art Trittbrettfahrer handelt – dem möglicherweise noch Etliche folgen werden --, der versucht, an der Quelle-Pleite und der Sorge der Kunden noch sein Quentchen zu verdienen.

Natürlich hindert Dich niemand daran, Deine Waschmaschine bei KarstadtQuelle nachzuversichern, sofern Du in der Lage bist nachzuweisen, dass Dein Schaden auf der geforderten technischen- oder Werkstattmängel beruht. Aber 51 Euro für ein drei Jahre altes Gerät halte ich für ganz schön happig. Ich frage mich, wie die Berechnungsgrundlage ist. Für meinen im letzten Jahr gekauften E-Herd habe ich knapp 400 Euro bezahlt mit Garantie bis 2011, und die Nach-Garantie-Forderung belief sich auf 31, 50 Euro. Eigentlich bin davon ausgegangen, dass das Garantie-Angebot der Versicherung deshalb für den Versicherer so risikolos ist, weil gerade die alten Privileg-Geräte (wohl wegen der einfachen Technik) sogar richtig über die Garantiezeit hinaus halten. Mein letzter E-Herd hat es auf fast 20 Jahre gebracht und meine Waschmaschine ist sogar noch älter..

Betr. Reparaturkosten oder Neukauf: In immer mehr Städten gibt es Gebrauchtwarenläden oder Möbelhäuser der Nachbarschaftshilfen oder der Diakonie, wo du Dir günstig ein Gebrauchtgerät kaufen kannst, das gewöhnlich auch auf seine Funktionsfähigkeit hin überprüft und voraussichtlich preiswerter ist als die Instandsetzung bei einem Meisterbetrieb. 

Die Akzeptanzfrist für die Nachversicherung bei KarstadtQuelle läuft lt. Anschreiben definitiv am 31. 12. 09 ab und ich kann mir auch gut den Grund vorstellen. Ist natürlich alles nur mein ganz subjektives bösartiges Gedankenspiel...., denn interessanterweise gehen die Gelder der Versicherungswilligen, wie von webwatcher gepostet  www.garantie-uebernahme.de/impressum.php nicht an die Versicherung, sondern an den Quelle-Konzern.  Machen wir doch mal folgende einfache Rechnung auf und gehen davon aus, dass in den letzten drei Jahren lediglich 100 000 Kunden – es dürften sicher weitaus mehr sein -- ein Pivileg-Gerät (und nur um diese geht es in der Garantie) gekauft haben. Legen wir den durchschnittlichen einmaligen Versicherungsbetrag von 30 Euro pro Gerät zu Grunde, dann stünde dem Insolvenzverwalter zum Jahresanfang das nette Sümmchen von 3 Millionen Euro für die Insolvenzmasse (und damit auch zur Erhöhung seines eigenen Honorars) zur Verfügung. Geschickt angelegt dürfte sich der Betrag auch recht kurzfristig auf eine gute Summe vergrößern, mit der die Gläubiger befriedigt werden können, natürlich mit Hilfe der Kunden. Und sollte es tatsächlich jemand schaffen, sein Gewährleistungsrecht durchzusetzen, kann das locker aus dem Zinstopf erledigt werden. Aber wie gesagt: Das ist nur meine ganz subjektive Meinung.


----------



## Teleton (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Garantie-Übernahme-Karstadt Quelle Versicherungen*

Na ja, nur weil das Impressum der Werbeseite von der sterbenden Quelle stammt bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass die Kohle nicht an die eigenständige Versicherung geht. Die werden aber vermutlich eine Provision für jeden geangelten Kunden zahlen.


----------



## Adele (14 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Garantie-Übernahme-Karstadt Quelle Versicherungen*

Nun ja, eigentlich sollte man davon ausgehen können, dass das Impressum und die Kontonummer aktuell ist und für den angestrebten Zweck genutzt wird. Aber wie auch immer...., an der Gesamtsumme, die Konzern oder Versicherung mit einem Schlag auf das Konto rieselt, ändert es letztlich nichts. Der Kunde, der seine Gewährleistungsansprüche geltend machen will, ist bei den Gewährleistungsrichtlinien vermutlich wieder einmal der Dumme.


----------



## harilo (16 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Garantie-Übernahme-Karstadt Quelle Versicherungen*



Adele schrieb:


> @Harilo
> Was etwa diese „Domestic General Insurance PLC Versicherungsgesellschaft“ angeht, gehe ich einfach mal davon aus, dass es sich hier um eine Art Trittbrettfahrer handelt – dem möglicherweise noch Etliche folgen werden --, der versucht, an der Quelle-Pleite und der Sorge der Kunden noch sein Quentchen zu verdienen.


Na das dene ich aber auch! Habe meiner Mama auf jeden Fall empfohlen, noch zu warten, bis die Herstellergarantie abläuft. Und dann kann man immer noch mal im Internet recherchieren, was es mit den Brüdern auf sich hat. Und dann entscheiden.
Ja und zur Quelle-Versicherung: auch wenn Ihr mich jetzt schlagt  - ich habs gemacht. Hatte die 51 Mäuse grade mal übrig. Hab wieder mal nicht auf mein Bauchgefühl gehört, paar hinter die Ohren gehörts mir, wenn das dann nun schief geht.
Die Rechnung über die geschätzte Mehreinnahme durch die "Nachversicherung" hat mich schon schockiert. Aber das mit den Knöpfen abzählen is auch nich besser. :cry:


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: Garantie-Übernahme-Karstadt Quelle Versicherungen*

Ja, Leute, mich hat es erwischt, gerade als Quelle in Insolvenz ging. Ich erreichte niemand und mein einheimischer Händler hat die Technischen Datenblätter für Privileg-Geräte nicht. Dann kam das Angebot mit der Zusatzversicherung KarstadtQuelle. Ich habe lange gewartet und dann doch bezahlt. Der Betrag wurde abgebucht, aber die Unterlagen habe ich nicht erhalten. Jetzt frage ich mich, an wen ich mich wenden soll, denn die Web-Site ist inzwischen auch geschlossen!


----------



## Adele (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: Garantie-Übernahme-Karstadt Quelle Versicherungen*

Versuch es mal direkt bei KarstadtQuelle

https://www.karstadtquelle-versicherungen.de/start?wmid=EK265

https://www.karstadtquelle-versicherungen.de/services/service-versprechen

Wenn die so vollmundige Service-Versprechen abgeben, sollten sie sich auch daran halten.
Vielleicht kann Dir auch eine Verbraucherzentrale in Deiner Nähe helfen, aber der direkte Weg ist vermutlich zunächst der Beste.


----------

